# How to catch Koi Carp



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and my buddies were fishing a small farm pond the other day that is very old. I'm guessing 30+ years. I snuck threw some cat tails and found 10-15 of these bad boys. The smallest one is around 20" and the biggest well over 30" we tried everything in our bass boxes. We got no where. How could I catch one of these guys? Tips on flies and everything. I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Vanilla doughball under a float...fly fishing I have no idea.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I caught this one using a black woolly bugger.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I actually had a black wooly bugger with a bobber. They had no interest.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bow and arrow


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bread or corn kernels on a floating jighead or under a float. Being in a small pond, they were probably fed pellets at some point in their life. Maybe try moist pellet dog food on a hook. I've caught carp that way.


----------

